

Idaho bill would protect businesses refusing service on religious grounds - ramisms
http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/the-stream/the-stream-officialblog/2014/1/29/idaho-bill-wouldprotectbusinessesrefusingserviceonreligiousgroun.html

======
bediger4000
In general, a policy of letting business refuse to serve people, or refuse to
provide certain health benefits seems like a bad idea.

Sure, this is the whole Catholic anti-abortion thing, but what happens when a
Quaker-owned company wants to not pay whatever percentage of income tax goes
to the DoD? Is the Catholic Church going to get a privilege that the Society
of Friends does not get? That doesn't seem constitutional.

